# lost barn owl



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i went to get my barn owl out today as i am getting her used to the glove and as i was securing the jesse to the glove she got off of my glove and has flown somewhere, im worrying so much about her i was out looking for her for about 2 hours, she is IBR tagged and i have emailed them telling them that she is missing, i have put her travel box outside with some chick legs and pinkies in to see if she will come back, is there anything else i can do to try and get her back home?
also i live near alot of woodland and farm i was looking around in there but i couldnt see her anywhere.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

shes probs closer than you think. sat high in a tree watching you. try to call her with food. maybe try and get some height so she can see you have somthing yummy ...

good luck


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

i tryed this earlyer was stood on top of my shed with some freash chick calling her but nothing , i just really want to know she is okay


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

does she call at all ? you could try and listen for her and try that way ?


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

she doesn't call much only heard her a few times and it is really quite, she done that before she got loose


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

she called before she got free? did she hear another barn owl ?


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

it wasnt a call it was like a quite kettle noise lol


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

try putting a post on here: Lost, Found, Sighted or Stolen Birds of Prey? - Falconry Forum (IFF) make sure to include if she was wearing jesses, anklets etc. you should also start putting posters up, contacting nearby BOP sancturies and anyone eles who could help you get your bird back as she needs to be found ASAP.

your best off looking for her at dawn and dusk as this is when they would naturally be more active, during the day she will most likely be hiding, also keep an eye out for flocks of birds calling and circleing over certain areas (most wild birds will mob owls)


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> try putting a post on here: Lost, Found, Sighted or Stolen Birds of Prey? - Falconry Forum (IFF) make sure to include if she was wearing jesses, anklets etc. you should also start putting posters up, contacting nearby BOP sancturies and anyone eles who could help you get your bird back as she needs to be found ASAP.
> 
> your best off looking for her at dawn and dusk as this is when they would naturally be more active, during the day she will most likely be hiding, also keep an eye out for flocks of birds calling and circleing over certain areas (most wild birds will mob owls)


thankyou for the help, my girlfriend is making posters for me and ive told people that i know around here that she is missing and that she has anklets and her ibr tag on


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

update on owl: I went out to look for her again today with my glove and parts of a chick, I was about to go home after not seeing her then I heard her hoot I look around and she swooped down onto the grass by a stream so I went over to see if i could get her to come to the food. I got about 10ft away from her when she took off so I ran down the field after her and unfortunately she flew into the cover of a tree and i lost her i heard her call again but couldn't see her anywhere I tried offering food but she didn't come out and it was too dark to see her, at least I know she is alive and not far from my house as you can see the fields from my window, so i will try again tomorrow. i'm annoyed that I couldn't get her but I am relived to know that she is still alive and doing okay.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

any more news ?


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

yes i had a text message from someone who said there son had seen an owl flying around tuesday night down near the beehive pub in colchester, i went down there and sure enough i heard her calling, as i went closer she was getting louder and her calls were longer until i got to the tree she was in but it was dark and i couldnt see her so i tryed calling her with a chick in my hand and nothing then i put the chick on the floor hid and waited, she kept calling every now and then but she didnt come down for the chick. She has moved further down than when i last saw her and im getting more worried that she will go too far and i won't ger her back , its good that i can still hear her so i know she is still okay but if she goes much further its into acres of private land. ive put missing posters up and alot of dog walkers and uni students have seen me around looking for her and said they will keep an eye out and let me knwo if they see anything.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

are there any falconers that go out looking for lost birds of prey, the ibr says that they get on average 40 back per month but when i email neil he says something else its confusing and i just want her back


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

have you posted on the IFF? people on there are usually very willing to help capture escaped birds : victory:


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> have you posted on the IFF? people on there are usually very willing to help capture escaped birds : victory:


what are the IFF's proper name so i can go on their site please


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

its the link i gave you earlier in the thread, the international falconry forum : victory:

ETA: its this Lost, Found, Sighted or Stolen Birds of Prey? - Falconry Forum (IFF)


----------

